# AmeriCARna Car show in new zealand



## DroppedP51 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.carcrazycentral.com/TV-Show-Watch-Episodes.aspx?VideoID=409

This is were i live I live in Opunake New Zealand We Have this amazing car show,Good to see it gets world wide veiwing


----------

